# 10 month old limping-right front leg



## gingersmom (Aug 25, 2014)

My healthy 1o month old female started limping on her front right leg a week ago. She regularly plays (rough houses) with a 1.5 year old yellow lab and it appears the limp started after an hour of play. I've squeezed, pulled, rubbed, and otherwise felt all parts of her leg from shoulder to paw and she doesn't react at all. It doesn't appear to bother her at all actually. It comes and goes. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi gingersmom
Anwen our 6 month V also limps occasionally on her right front leg, we put this down to when we play recall and fetch that she put the breaks on so hard she causes herself to jar her shoulder. We've been to the vets a few ties and they have given her inflacam which is an anti-inflamatory which helps but she's started swimming and we now take her for a twice weekly swim and this has helped. We also try to stop her putting the breaks on to hard by asking her to slow down before she crashes into us.
Theres never any pain or reaction when we feel her leg or shoulder either and you will get different advise on after care from small slow walks on lead to let her do what she feels she can as she could do more damage getting her own energy out doing zommies around the house and garden, so we now take direction from her. I do think it's well worth having her checked out to be on the safe side though as she's still growing. 
Hope she's better soon!


----------



## sophvale (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello Becky68 and gingersmom, my 7 month old Vizsla Henley started limping about a month ago and as it persisted we went to the vets where after an x-ray was taken he was diagnosed with osteochondritis dissecans. Larger breed dogs tend to suffer from this more and we think that it was caused by a combination of too rough play, growing to fast while being a picky eater and getting his arm stuck in a park bench when he tried leaping off of it while having his legs dangling between the timber slats.
Henley will require surgery for his shoulder but what I'm getting at is that we couldn't tell what part of Henley's leg was hurting until we got him checked out at the vets. I say it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## gingersmom (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh no sophvale! Surgery? that's terrible! I home Henley comes through it okay! Ginger is a VERY picky eater as well, which drives me crazy. She's a small vizsla anyway, she was the runt. She weighed in at 30 lbs last month. 

Thank you Becky68, for your input. It sounds like Anwen and Ginger have exactly the same symptoms. I gave her Rimadyl (anti-inflammatory) last night and today and she's just fine.

We're going to the vet today for inoculations so I'll ask her as well


----------

